# Viability scan Belfast area?



## sycamor (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi guys, 

Hoping you can help me. I've just completed a donor egg ivf cycle in the Czech Republic. After a bit of a traumatic week when the test was negative on my otd, then the hcg level was 25, then 108, I'm considering myself a little bit pregnant. ( trying not to get too excited as levels r about a week later than they should be).

If I'm lucky enough for this to continue I'd like to go for a scan around 7 weeks. Have had previous treatment at sims but as I live outside Belfast I was hoping somewhere closer could help me out. Has anyone had this done privately in ni?

Many thanks for your help


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

We had a private scan at Rfc when we had treatment in Glasgow.  Call and explain the situation and tell them you want to book a private scan. I can't see any reason why they couldnt

Hope this helps


----------



## sycamor (Aug 3, 2009)

It does sparklyme.

Thank u


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

hi sycamor

Can you own local hospital not do a scan for you privately?


----------



## maybee (May 19, 2011)

Hi Sycamor

Theres a place in Newry called The Newry Clinic. .newryclinic-countydown.co.uk

Not sure if this helps!

/links


----------



## sycamor (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks girls.

Jillyhen, am avoiding my local hospital, my DP's mum is a radiographer there and she can scan me anytime but as my hcg levels are so low and after a previous m/c I'm very reluctant to risk her having to give me bad news. My dp would also rather she didn't do any early scans. 

Maybee. Thanks for the info on newry. It's good to have options.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Sycamor

I can see your point.

What if you where to attend the early pregnancy clinic or gynae?

Can the rfc to a scan for you?


----------

